# Rabatte



## kwoddel (25. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Koifreunde
Wie ich gerade auf der Internetseite von Kois–fuer–Kenner gesehen habe, findet am 27.09.2008 ein Abverkauf seiner einjährigen Koi, mit einem 50 % Rabatt statt. Das hört sich gut an. Ich werde vorbeischauen, vielleicht trifft man sich dort.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Rabatte*

Hallo Frank,

weist du was da so momentan ein einjähriger Koi kostet ? Leider sind da gar keine Preise angegeben.

Ich hab übrigens gestern im Stadtspiegel ebenfalls eine 50 % Anzeige von http://www.koifarm-nietho.de/ gesehen, da gibts den kleinsten aschon ab 23 € (also nun 11,50 ) - warst du schon mal bei diesem ?

Welche Mindestgröße sollte ein kleiner Koi denn nun, kurz vor dem Winter haben ?


----------



## Rob (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Rabatte*

Hallo Ralf

Die größe ist da gar nicht ausschlaggebend,  nur um diese Zeit würde ich keine Koi, egal wie groß mehr in den Teich setzen,wenn sie vom Händler kommen.
Beim Händler werden die nämlich nicht so oft gefüttert, daher sind sie auch nicht so robust um einen kalten Winter zu überleben.
Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, aus meinem ersten Jahr, wo ich Koi halte.
Hatte damals die letzten ca Ende August in den Teich gesetzt,11 Stück,keiner von diesen hat den Winter überlebt.

LG Robert


----------

